# so long and thanks for all the fish...



## manu1959 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thousands of dolphins block Somali pirates_English_Xinhua

pirates foiled by dolphins......

look at the little stupid boats these guys are in......

oh and truth doesn't matter.... if the somali sea has been contaminated with nuclear waste....why are all these dolphins alive....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

Too bad there isn't an Orca or two over there........I hear they're not too choosy about what they eat.

Sharks neither.


----------



## Indiana Oracle (Apr 14, 2009)

Those boats will work if the ship is low in the water and/or the pirates have weapons which can damage the hulls of the freighters.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

That's kinda what they do........point an RPG at a ship around the water line, and generally, they will let you come aboard.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 14, 2009)

Indiana Oracle said:


> Those boats will work if the ship is low in the water and/or the pirates have weapons which can damage the hulls of the freighters.



not if the ships travel in groups with armed escorts


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 14, 2009)

Got any idea how big the Gulf of Aden is manu?

there is  a UN report on the dumping so pretending it doesnt exsist is just stupid.


----------



## Indiana Oracle (Apr 14, 2009)

Not sure we need to go that far to put a serious crimp in this.  See post on another thread.

There are, of course, other things we can do as well (this should help drive some people on this forum around the bend): pin a death card on all those we kill at sea then drop them out the backs of aircraft over their beaches.  Preferably near known pirate hangouts.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 14, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Got any idea how big the Gulf of Aden is manu?
> 
> there is  a UN report on the dumping so pretending it doesnt exsist is just stupid.



i just think it is ironic that these pirates claim the sea is dead and there is no fisihing so the have to become prirates and are stopped cold by hundreds of dolphins in the very sea they claim there are no fish in......

i like this un report....
http://connectafrica.wordpress.com/...indicts-somalia-government-in-piracy-attacks/


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 14, 2009)

Again do you have any idea how big the gulf of Aden is?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 14, 2009)

Gulf of Aden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 14, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Again do you have any idea how big the gulf of Aden is?



not so big that these pirates couldn't be fishing right where the fish are.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

It's somewhere around the size or Texas.


----------



## user_name_guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Got any idea how big the Gulf of Aden is manu?
> 
> there is  a UN report on the dumping so pretending it doesnt exsist is just stupid.



And pretending that it exist is just stupid as well.  Aliens, Chiacobra (s/p check), big foot.


----------



## manifold (Apr 14, 2009)

So long and thanks for all the fish
So sad that it should come to this
We tried to warn you all but oh dear

You may not share our intellect
Which might explain your disrespect
For all the natural wonders that grow (around you)
So long so long and thanks for all the fish

The worldâs about to be destroyed
Thereâs no point getting all annoyed
Lie back and let the world dissolve (around you)

Despite those nets of tuna fleets
We thought most of you were sweet
Especially tiny tots and your pregnant women

So long so long, so long so long, so long so long, so long so long
So long so long, so long so long, so long so long, so long so long 
So long so long and thanks for all the fish

If I had just one last wish
I would like a tasy fish
If we could just change one thing
We would all have learnt to sing

Come one and all
Man and mammal
Side by side in life's great gene pool

So long so long, so long so long, so long so long, so long so long
So long so long, so long so long, so long so long, so long so long
So long so long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

Interestingly enough, dolphins are closer to mankind in their behavior than apes are.  Dolphins and mankind are the ONLY TWO ANIMALS IN THE WORLD that have sex for pleasure as well as procreation.

Incidentally, there have been studies that have suggested that dolphins are telepathic, and, humans are telepathic also (ever know who was calling you before you checked the number?), I'm wondering if there were people thinking about something that could get there fast, and the dolphins answered the call.

And........kinda brings a new twist on Yeshua's words when He said "Follow Me and I will make you fishers of men".

Maybe He was pointing out our kinship with dolphins.


----------



## manifold (Apr 14, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough, dolphins are closer to mankind in their behavior than apes are.  Dolphins and mankind are the ONLY TWO ANIMALS IN THE WORLD that have sex for pleasure as well as procreation.



I'll see your dolphins have sex for pleasure and raise you apes masturbate.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 14, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> there is  a UN report on the dumping so pretending it doesnt exsist is just stupid.



ah ... the un ignored its own report and did nothing.............

Surprisingly, the UN disregarded its own findings of the violations, ignored the Somali and international appeals to act on the continued ravaging of the Somali marine resources and dumping of hazardous wastes. Instead, the UN and the big powers, invoking Charter IIV of the UN Charter, decided to &#8220;enter the territorial waters of Somalia&#8230;&#8230;and ..&#8230;use, within the territorial waters of Somalia &#8230;.all necessary means to identify, deter, prevent, and repress acts of piracy and armed robbery, including but not limited to boarding, searching, and seizing vessels engaged in or suspected of engaging in acts of piracy or armed robbery, and to apprehend persons engaged in such acts with a view to such persons being prosecuted&#8221; (Resolution 1816). 

It should be noted that there is no mention of the illegal fishing piracy, hazardous waste dumping or the plight of the Somali fishermen in the UN Resolutions. Justice and fairness have been overlooked in these twin problems of FISHING PIRACY and SHIPPING PIRACY. 

The African Executive | Environment

why aren't the pirates capturing the fishing boats and the boats dumping waste......


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

Granted.........masturbating monkeys are pretty far up there, but, sex for pleasure is a unique trait.

Masturbation exists in quite a few places in the animal kingdom.  Sex for pleasure doesn't.


----------



## garyd (Apr 14, 2009)

And goofiness your by word. Chimps also do sex for pleasure and make war on other chimps as well. Granted Dolphins also appear to attack and kill other dophins as well.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

Never seen anything that says chimps have sex for pleasure.  Got a link?


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Got any idea how big the Gulf of Aden is manu?
> 
> there is  a UN report on the dumping so pretending it doesnt exsist is just stupid.



Reports also existed that claimed Saddam had nukes.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah.......and the WMD's turned out to be aluminum pipe that WE SOLD TO THEM!

Like the joke says........we know that Saddam had WMD's, because we've got the receipt!


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Never seen anything that says chimps have sex for pleasure.  Got a link?



I remember seeing it on the news recently. Monkeys were seen having sex face-to-face, as well as participating in homosexual acts and masturbation.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 14, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Thousands of dolphins block Somali pirates_English_Xinhua
> 
> pirates foiled by dolphins......
> 
> ...


They are mutant dolphins, controlled by the illuminatti who created them with their waste plot, because they thought Somali fishermen looked funny.


----------

